# Kreiszahl PI Berechnen.



## Derenei (21. Jan 2012)

Habe ein riesen Problem habe mich jetzt schon gefühlte 3 Stunden mit diesem Programm beschäftigt.
Als immer 0 rauskam, Habe ich es mal mit einem Debugger nachgerechnet und mit einem Taschenrechner. Beim Taschenrechner kommt bei der zweiten Wiederholung der Schleife immer ein Wert raus aber bei dem Debugger immer 0.0 ich verstehen das einfach nicht könnte sich jemand von euch mein Programm anschauen:
Wir bekammen von unserem Lehrer eine Hilfe und zwar wie man PI berechnet:


pi = 2*(2/1*2/3*4/3*4/5*6/5*6/7*8/7*8/9*10/9*....mit 50 Iterationen)



```
/**
 * Beschreiben Sie hier die Klasse pi_berechner.
 * 
 * @author () 
 * @version ()
 */
public class pi_berechner
{
    public static void main (String[]args)
    {
        int z = 2;
        int n = 1;
        
        int i = 0;
        int iz = 0;
        
        double pi1 = 2;
        double pi = 2;
        
        while (i <= 50)
        {
            if (iz == 2)
            {
                z = z+2;
                iz = 0;
            }
            
            pi1 = pi1*(z/n);
            
            if (n < z)
            {
                n = n+2;
            }
            
            iz++;
            i++;
        }
        pi = pi1*2;
        Out.print (pi);
    }
}
```
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## pro2 (21. Jan 2012)

Ohne mir jetzt groß das durchgerechnet zu haben: Setz mal überall da, wo eine 2 z.B. steht, eine 1*.0*, 2*.0*, 3*.0* ..etc hin.
KillerBlauLog: Nice To Know: Division in Java


----------



## Derenei (21. Jan 2012)

Habs, vielen Dank habe jetzt alle int Werte auf ein double gesetzt mit einem .0 am Ende habe ich nicht gewusst, dass man das so machen muss.
Nochmals vielen Dank.


----------

